# Arbeitsumgebung für JSP-Development einrichten (Eclipse, .)



## webDever (5. Aug 2007)

Ich würde gerne meinen Entwicklungs-PC so einzurichten, dass ich Servlets so komfortabel programmieren kann, wie ich es früher mit PHP konnte. 

Was ich will ist folgendes:
- Programmieren mit Eclipse
- Änderungen schnell im Browser testen können, bei PHP wird das ja automatisch beim neuen Aufruf interpretiert, wie geht es mit Servlets genauso einfach? 
- Datenbank mySQL oder vielleicht JavaDB/Derby? Kann man eines von beiden mit Eclipse "browsen"? Wäre praktisch.


Oder kennt ihr vielleicht Tutorials, wie man sich das einrichtet? Kenn mich leider nicht so gut aus, aber hab mir in den Kopf gesetzt zum Lernen erstmal eine halbwegs interaktive und dynamische Webseite als Servlet mit Datenbankanbindung zu schreiben.  


Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Guest (5. Aug 2007)

am einfachsten geht das wohl mit den wtp plugins von eclipse, es gibt auch ein paar tutorials dazu. einfach mal nach wtp + eclipse googlen


----------



## T0M (6. Aug 2007)

http://www.browsergames24.de/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1744

Das Tutorial fand ich recht nützlich. Auch wenn es hier eigentlich um Browsergame-Entwicklung geht ist das Tutorial recht allgemein gehalten.


----------



## abollm (9. Aug 2007)

T0M hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.browsergames24.de/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1744
> 
> Das Tutorial fand ich recht nützlich. Auch wenn es hier eigentlich um Browsergame-Entwicklung geht ist das Tutorial recht allgemein gehalten.



Danke für den Link! Gleich mal *bookmark*.


----------

